# Morning Glory Unsafe.



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

My trailer went off the end of the ramp today at Salt Fork. Never have seen the lake this low. I've launched there in Dec. and Jan. with no problem in the past. 3 crappies. Two small cats. Done there till next year unless it comes up.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Guess I won't be going there unless I take my small boat. Thanks for the info!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are other ramps at Salt Fork.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

M.Magis said:


> There are other ramps at Salt Fork.


Wouldn't they all be the same?


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

No they're not the same. you can put in at the cabins or old marina.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Morning glory is a tough place to launch when it's a good day. I broke out trailer lights a couple time on big rocks that are scattered in the water. When the lake is down and you have to back in farther it is real dangerous. So close to speed zone also.


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

How's the little launch ramp just over the hill from Kimbolton exit when the water is low? That's where I usually launch...


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

That one isn't to bad. Have to be careful because of the concrete. It can scratch up your boat pretty good. A little harder to get in and out of your boat when the water is low.


----------



## buckeyebrian26 (Nov 10, 2013)

It's getting shallower at morning glory. Runoff or the power loading. Probably a combination of both. Does anyone know why try started to draw that lake down in the winter?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Just a guess but there was problems with the dam in the past and maybe they are still having some issues there. Maybe they are still keeping an eye on the areas they worked on and the water has to be down. Could be just flood control too. I'm sure odnr could give you a better answer if you contact them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They lower it for flood control. Before they started lowering it for winter, if we got a lot of run off it over-filled the lake faster than it could be released. Lowering it gives them more time to contain and release water when we have a large amount of run off from either rain or snow melt. Salt Fork is somewhat limited in how much water they can release at once since it wasn't built as a flood control lake.


----------



## Ramrod01 (Oct 18, 2016)

We just got back from Salt Fork and putting in at Morning Glory was ugly.
We have a 17ft. Lund and yep my trailer went off the ramp and disappeared. My partner had the motor down and when he fired it up it was stuck in the mud! He was trying to back up so I could get the trailer out, hit a basketball size rock and lunched the prop.
On top of that, fishin sucked too.
Getting out was easier as we used the south part of the ramp which had a little deeper water.
Still was a beautiful day and I'll take it.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

It was this time last year when we sheered the prop pin at the morning glory ramp getting in, Took an hour to repair, fished for 4 hours with no keepers then spun like hell getting out of the launch because of iced up launch ramp.
I laugh about it now but it wasn't funny then.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Just curious if any body has contacted ODNR about condition of the ramp. They probably will tell you not to use it this time of year or use at your on risk. It probably wasn't designed for the low water conditions they have now.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Right. About the only launch now you can use without to much worry is the cabin's launch and still if you back to far your trailer tires will drop off the concreted lane and your trailer's stuck laying on cement. Then there's the icy ramp to deal with. Take a bag or bucket of sand or cinders.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

E- man said:


> Just curious if any body has contacted ODNR about condition of the ramp. They probably will tell you not to use it this time of year or use at your on risk. It probably wasn't designed for the low water conditions they have now.


I believe that Salt Fork is a Division of Parks lake, not ODNR. Could be wrong but don't think so.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> I believe that Salt Fork is a Division of Parks lake, not ODNR. Could be wrong but don't think so.


You are half right, half wrong. Salt Fork is operated by the Division of Parks, but the Division of Parks is part of ODNR.


----------

